# ouija board



## the collector

Has anyone ever played with one out of curiosity??? If so what was ur experience? What is your view on the the ouija board?



I mean..hey alot of u are atheist or agnostic like myself....ever play with an ouija board? If you get spooky messages that make sense and make ''contact''? whats up whats up whats up? come on now? What if you make ''contact''???????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Cascades

long story but ill make it short. i played the board once (a few times in one night to make it work) with a friend. i always thought someone was pushing it or there was a magnet or just something other than a spirit making it move until my friend took his hand off the little moving thing and it moved....i was the only one touching it. i was scared and shocked...and still to this day it feels surreal and hard to believe but i had a conversation with a spirit. would never use it again though - they can be pretty dangerous and i heard that bad spirits can stick around.


----------



## Tombu

We tried to do a ouija board when we were kids.

Whoever had the strongest finger got to claim the afterlife thought the other was gay. That's what kids did for fun in the 80's.


----------



## the collector

Cascades said:


> long story but ill make it short. i played the board once (a few times in one night to make it work) with a friend. i always thought someone was pushing it or there was a magnet or just something other than a spirit making it move until my friend took his hand off the little moving thing and it moved....i was the only one touching it. i was scared and shocked...and still to this day it feels surreal and hard to believe but i had a conversation with a spirit. would never use it again though - they can be pretty dangerous and i heard that bad spirits can stick around.


So i'm guessing ur not an atheist? If you believe that spirits exist, you must be open to the existence of God...angels....good spirits??


----------



## cooperativeCreature

Used to believe as a child. But it would never seem to work right if we tried with our eyes closed (me and cousin would close our eyes while a 3rd person observed).

I recall reading about cases where it would still work while the participants were blindfolded, but when they rotated the board without the participants knowing, the cursor still behaved as though the board was still in its original position, spelling out words by going to positions where the letters originally were.

The human mind is so fascimunating. :yes


----------



## el kanguro

I did

It was a good little spook.


----------



## RRAAGGEE

I used an ouija board before and nothing happened. It was just my friend and I talking to the board like idiots.


----------



## Cascades

the collector said:


> So i'm guessing ur not an atheist? If you believe that spirits exist, you must be open to the existence of God...angels....good spirits??


Um, well, to be honest, I grew up in a non religious household. Never been to church, never spoke about this kind of stuff. My parents aren't religious so i never was. I always rejected god, and my belief is science but im starting as i get older to try to at least have an open mind and read about spirits and peoples encounters of the afterlife but i dont want to read about god. To this day, im still trying to work out how the board could have done that. I was thinking of buying another one and smashing it to see if it was magnets or anything funny.


----------



## the collector

Cascades said:


> Um, well, to be honest, I grew up in a non religious household. Never been to church, never spoke about this kind of stuff. My parents aren't religious so i never was. I always rejected god, and my belief is science but im starting as i get older to try to at least have an open mind and read about spirits and peoples encounters of the afterlife but i dont want to read about god. To this day, im still trying to work out how the board could have done that. I was thinking of buying another one and smashing it to see if it was magnets or anything funny.


oh ok.:dead:hide:door :twisted

thanks for the comment.


----------



## Redcedar

Ok, I am 38 and tried it when I was about 18 with a friend. We used a candle next to it and every time the planchette was moving, the candle flame became very tall. To this day I keep asking her if she was moving it and she swears she wAs not. I see no reason she should play a trick on me for this long so I guess, yeah, it works. Creepy, I don't think I would play with it again.


----------



## Redcedar

Besides, knowing me, I'd probably get social anxiety even talking to a spirit these days.


----------



## Zyriel

Never used one myself, always have been curious though. Here's an interesting article on it's history and how it supposedly works:

"The Strange and Mysterious History of the Ouija Board"
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/histo...us-history-of-the-ouija-board-5860627/?no-ist

"Researchers at the University of British Columbia's Visual Cognition Lab think the board may be a good way to examine how the mind processes information on various levels. The idea that the mind has multiple levels of information processing is by no means a new one, although exactly what to call those levels remains up for debate: Conscious, unconscious, subconscious, pre-conscious, zombie mind are all terms that have been or are currently used, and all have their supporters and detractors. For the purposes of this discussion, we'll refer to "conscious" as those thoughts you're basically aware that you're having ("I'm reading this fascinating article.") and "non-conscious" as the automatic pilot-type thoughts (blink, blink)."

"UBC's experiments show that the Ouija could be a very useful tool in rigorously investigating non-conscious thought processes. "Now that we have some hypotheses in terms of what's going on here, accessing knowledge and cognitive abilities that you don't have conscious awareness of, [the Ouija board] would be an instrument to actually get at that," Fels explains. "Now we can start using it to ask other types of questions."

"Those types of questions include how much and what the non-conscious mind knows, how fast it can learn, how it remembers, even how it amuses itself, if it does. This opens up even more avenues of exploration-for example, if there are two or more systems of information processes, which system is more impacted by neurodegenerative diseases, such as Alzheimer's? If it impacted the non-conscious earlier, Rensink hypothesizes, indications of the illness could show up in Ouija manipulation, possibly even before being detected in conscious thought."

And for a more creeptastic view of the board from historical stories: 
http://www.museumoftalkingboards.com/stories.html

"The sleepy town of El Cerrito, California made the national news on March 7, 1920 with the headlines, WHOLE TOWN "OUIJA MAD". Horrified police arrested seven people "driven insane" after using a Ouija board. One girl, only fifteen and found naked explained it was because she could "communicate better with the spirits." In the following days, the madness spread to others in the town including one police officer who ripped off his clothes and ran hysterically into a local bank. Officials quickly held a town hall meeting and decided to bring in mental health professionals to examine the entire population of 1200. To prevent any future outbreak of "ouijamania," they made the rational decision to ban Ouija boards from the city limits."


----------



## Ladysoul

AHh lets just say i have seen things occur in front of my eyes, with no physical concurrence. You dont have to use the board either. You can make your own, never again.


----------



## Jade18

I tried it several times nothing bappand
when i tried it with someone who believed in ghosts every second it was like OMG did u hear that!? No i didnt cause its all in your head.


----------



## SouthernTom

All of those Ouija board movements can be explained a combination of psychology and science, despite how paranormal some of them may seem. Sorry to put a dampener on the whole thing. I wish it were all true though.


----------



## DanTheOutlaw

This has been proven to be caused by people moving the glass without being aware that they are doing so. These boards and the experiences people have with them seem spooky and mystical but it's just not the case.

Have somebody doing a board when they've got a blindfold on, you'll seen see it's not the work of spirits but the subconscious mind.


----------



## the collector

SouthernTom said:


> All of those Ouija board movements can be explained a combination of psychology and science, despite how paranormal some of them may seem. Sorry to put a dampener on the whole thing. I wish it were all true though.


I dunno...maybe if you used the Ouija board regularly for some time I'd take your word...dare maybe? Lol.I mean I think there is even an online Ouija board.Would you immerse urself into it for a couple weeks?


----------



## the collector

DanTheOutlaw said:


> This has been proven to be caused by people moving the glass without being aware that they are doing so. These boards and the experiences people have with them seem spooky and mystical but it's just not the case.
> 
> Have somebody doing a board when they've got a blindfold on, you'll seen see it's not the work of spirits but the subconscious mind.


Are you speaking from experience with an Ouija board? I'm interested in getting experiences of people who have used the board regularly. Or are you scared????


----------



## BreakMyFall

*plays ouija board*

"How can we understand women?"

*ouija board bursts into flames*


----------



## BreakMyFall

I think its the same as the 13 horror game when you put your ears to the door to hear satans breath when in fact its your own heartbeat.

As much as I'd like it to be real I don't think it is because I'm cynical but it depends entirely on your beliefs. If you believe it to be true then well yeah, it can be true.

Honestly speaking, I think it's real to the extent, you probably summon them but they don't actually play the board. If you've ever been involved in a summoning or something, you'd know


----------



## DanTheOutlaw

the collector said:


> Are you speaking from experience with an Ouija board? I'm interested in getting experiences of people who have used the board regularly. Or are you scared????


I'm not scared, I've just never used one.


----------



## musiclover55

Never used one and don't plan on it. I anit trying to mess around with ANY kind of spirits/ghosts/demons.

In fact, if I ever moved somewhere with some paranormal s*** going on, I'd get the hell out asap.


----------



## M0rbid

Nope, it's like playing with fire. I've heard too many effed up stories from people that were involved in Ouija.


----------



## millenniumman75

Ouija board?

Just ask Regan McNeil!


----------



## Mur

Back when I was a kid I had an experience with one. It was me and my mom playing around with it and even though we barely had our hands on the planchette it was still moving around the board. In regards to "demons and spirits" I really don't know about all of that.


----------



## SouthernTom




----------



## bubbletea

I used one when I was around 12 with a friend. We split the cost and brought it to her grandmother's house to try. We tried asking questions like who are we talking to, did you die, etc. Can't really remember what it said during that part. Then it started spelling out gibberish so we asked if it was talking in code. We wrote down the code until it repeated some letters. Then we asked if it was messing with us. It said yes. We were getting kinda freaked out so we stopped playing with it. 

I stored it in my house until my friend asked to use it again, so I told her to keep it. My mom is really religious so if she knew I had one in the house or that I tried using one she would start lecturing me about it lol.

The Exorcist is the scariest movie imo and I haven't touched an Ouija board since. :um Feeling luckily I didn't have anything happen to me after that one time


----------



## ugh1979

Ouija boards are explained by the ideomotor effect.


----------



## Kazumichan

I've never used one myself, but i know my great grandma did when she was young. She lived the rest of her life hearing voices and had a couple of mental breakdowns. She was in an asylum for a while, too.

My grandma believes that an evil spirit or something stuck around and wouldn't leave her alone. I don't know though. But since hearing this story, the idea of using a ouija board myself has never appealed.


----------



## ugh1979

Kazumichan said:


> I've never used one myself, but i know my great grandma did when she was young. She lived the rest of her life hearing voices and had a couple of mental breakdowns. She was in an asylum for a while, too.
> 
> My grandma believes that an evil spirit or something stuck around and wouldn't leave her alone. I don't know though. But since hearing this story, the idea of using a ouija board myself has never appealed.


It sounds like she in fact had schizophrenia. In your grandmothers time it would have been easy to blame mental health problems on the likes of spirits as they were nowhere near as well understood as they are now.


----------



## Kazumichan

ugh1979 said:


> It sounds like she in fact had schizophrenia. In your grandmothers time it would have been easy to blame mental health problems on the likes of spirits as they were nowhere near as well understood as they are now.


Yeah, that's what I was thinking. I mean, we're talking about the 1940's or 50's when she used the ouija board. People's knowledge of mental health would have been primitive. Although my family weren't particularly religious, I guess superstitious beliefs were common.


----------



## millenniumman75

ugh1979 said:


> It sounds like she in fact had schizophrenia. In your grandmothers time it would have been easy to blame mental health problems on the likes of spirits as they were nowhere near as well understood as they are now.





Kazumichan said:


> Yeah, that's what I was thinking. I mean, we're talking about the 1940's or 50's when she used the ouija board. People's knowledge of mental health would have been primitive. Although my family weren't particularly religious, I guess superstitious beliefs were common.


I don't know - it's still happening today.


----------



## ugh1979

millenniumman75 said:


> I don't know - it's still happening today.


Too true in certain places in the world. :|

Mental health professionals/services are practically unheard of in much of Africa for example, so the idea that the supernatural is responsible for mental health issues is common.


----------



## millenniumman75

ugh1979 said:


> Too true in certain places in the world. :|
> 
> Mental health professionals/services are practically unheard of in much of Africa for example, so the idea that supernatural is responsible for mental health issues is common.


Some of it is spiritual. Other parts, it's medical, too.


----------



## ugh1979

millenniumman75 said:


> Other parts, it's medical, too.


I'm not sure what you mean. A lack of modern medical training/knowledge?


----------



## ugh1979

Leahl said:


> 2 of my friends went to local "haunted" area and played with one. Both were saying things freaky things happened. I know one of them claimed they started seeing things after. They both died less than 2 weeks later. Probably just a coincidence but I'm not playing it to find out.


Two posts and that's your second post. I smell something.


----------



## lilyamongthorns

I used to play with the ouija board by myself when I was in high school. I made my own ouija board with paper. It always felt like something was dragging the pointer and it would move around so fluidly.

I've heard stories of the pointer moving aggressively by itself and being thrown across the room while no one was touching it. I knew a guy in middle school who claimed while playing with friends, the blinds would open and close without anyone messing with it.



Leahl said:


> 2 of my friends went to local "haunted" area and played with one. Both were saying things freaky things happened. I know one of them claimed they started seeing things after. They both died less than 2 weeks later. Probably just a coincidence but I'm not playing it to find out.


I've heard about some people dying right after playing the ouija board. It's good to stay away all together.


----------



## ugh1979

lilyamongthorns said:


> I used to play with the ouija board by myself when I was in high school. I made my own ouija board with paper. It always felt like something was dragging the pointer and it would move around so fluidly.
> 
> I've heard stories of the pointer moving aggressively by itself and being thrown across the room while no one was touching it. I knew a guy in middle school who claimed while playing with friends, the blinds would open and close without anyone messing with it.
> 
> I've heard about some people dying right after playing the ouija board. It's good to stay away all together.


Ouija boards are explained by the ideomotor effect.


----------



## 2Milk

Maybe it's real maybe it's not but im not trying to find out. When i was like 13 i was going to bed, lights were off, then i felt extremely frighten for some reason i looked around the room and a dark figure, kinda like a cat(we didn't have any cats), was moving towards me. I turned towards the door as fast as i could and went into the living room were my parents were drinking a beer. I went back to my room and turned on the lights but nothing was there. I also saw aliens(typical green aliens) flying on the ceiling in that same room many months after the previous incident, but that was right after waking up so i might have been dreaming still somehow(it felt real to me but even i cant believe it, so it feels like a dream). I'm so glad i moved. I don't believe in written religions but i do believe that we come from higher beings.


----------



## ugh1979

2Milk said:


> Maybe it's real maybe it's not but im not trying to find out. When i was like 13 i was going to bed, lights were off, then i felt extremely frighten for some reason i looked around the room and a dark figure, kinda like a cat(we didn't have any cats), was moving towards me. I turned towards the door as fast as i could and went into the living room were my parents were drinking a beer. I went back to my room and turned on the lights but nothing was there. I also saw aliens(typical green aliens) flying on the ceiling in that same room many months after the previous incident, but that was right after waking up so i might have been dreaming still somehow(it felt real to me but even i cant believe it, so it feels like a dream). I'm so glad i moved.


The human mind is tuned to seeing patterns in randomness and low light conditions, so hallucinating such things in dark rooms is perfectly normal.

Also, the line between dreams and consciousness can sometimes be blurry, so again it's normal that the two can seem to overlap slightly, making for compelling experiences.

Another thing to watch out for is sleep paralysis, which can be a particularly terrifying experience if you aren't used to it. It's often very much on the boundary between reality and dream, in that it often takes place in the context of where you are sleeping so feels very real. It's the probable explanation for many bedroom based supernatural and alien abduction stories.


----------



## peachypeach

i contact better than anyone on Earth, I advise you don't play with this ****. it is a fraud. and fake.


----------



## paprikapringle

Even though I don't believe in ouiji boards, I'm still too scared to do one


----------



## TicklemeRingo

They were originally (and still are) a toy. The name is still owned by Parker Brothers.


----------



## ilsr

There's more to it than just being a toy. It can be a doorway to harassment/possession by bad spirits. Please stay away from it is my advice.

for more info, there is plenty of theological related videos on youtube explaining
the bad things about these boards. easy to look up these days as we know everything filmed or audio recorded about anything is on youtube these days. also ufo's/aliens are explained as bad spirits pretending to be visitors from another star system. I know everyone else has to come to their own conclusions; i used to believe in the sci-fi/science rationalizations when I was younger, but these days I think i've come to eventually realize the scary truths about these things.


----------



## Sam1911

[email protected] in here "It's all science" anything you can't explain blame it on science lol smh


----------



## MobiusX

you fools, dont play with it, I heard of someone from a church I used to read the satanic bible and play with the ouija board, he said there would be knocking on his door at night and he would open it and he and his wife would see a shadowy figure walking down the hallway. I don't play with that crap and never will. I already caught an audio recording of a woman saying " No one likes me. I think I'm gonna die" in a therapy session which was not event he voice of my therapist and its the ONLY recording of another voice during the session. It sounds like it's in the same room BUT it doesnt sound as clear as my voice or the therapist and speaks just when the therapist stops and stops when the therapist talks, it only lasted a few seconds but still.... Deliver US From Evil 2014 is a new movie that came out, nothing to do with the ouija board but still about the paranormal, the worst thing I heard you can do with a ouiji board after communicating with a ghost is burning it


----------



## Grog

All a Load of bull , as a kid around 10 + we live near a cemitary and used to sneak out at night and use the board in the cemitary at mid night and nothing ever happened except when someone moved it but a few times my best friend and I tried it just the two of us and in never moved . So I know it's crap as it would work in a cemetery if it were true . 
This other time my friends uncle died and we tried it in his house where he died again it never worked . A few years later at around 15 we try we it again and again nothing and at around 17 we drove to old cemeteries a few times , got stoned and tried it and again no spirits or ghosts or possessions , quit boring really . 
So it's a load of crap in my opinion and experience .


----------



## ugh1979

Sam1911 said:


> [email protected] in here "It's all science" anything you can't explain blame it on science lol smh


Blame it on science? What do you mean? Explaining a phenomenon with a rational scientific answer isn't 'blaming' it on science.

What do you find funny about using science to explain phenomenon?


----------



## Sam1911

ugh1979 said:


> Blame it on science? What do you mean? Explaining a phenomenon with a rational scientific answer isn't 'blaming' it on science.
> 
> What do you find funny about using science to explain phenomenon?


because science can't answer it that's whats funny about it. What you atheists believe is just a theory. The big bang "theory" is nothing more than a theory and not a fact. Most of the smartest scientists believed in some sort of higher power like jack parsons the guy who created jpl/what is now known as nasa, Albert einstein, etc


----------



## UndreamingAwake

I wish there were more threads like this in the Paranormal group since this stuff fascinates me to no end. Anyway, I'll tell you all a story about oujia boards.
A friend of mine that I've known since I was 17 once told me about this happening to him while he was with a group of friends. I'm going to leave everything open to interpretation, just tell you guys what he told me and leave whether I personally believe if these events are "paranormal" or have some other "rational explanation" out of the equation. 

My friend told me that about a year before he told me this, he was hanging around with a bunch of friends in an abandoned house that they used as sort of a club house, and that they were just messing around there. Having some beers, talking, playing cards in what had been the living room, that sort of thing. One of the people in that group had apparently brought a oujia board with him, because, hey, abandoned house and everything. 

So, they figured it'd be interesting to try and contact any potential remaining spirits in this abandoned house by using the board as a tool. Now, apparently they made contact with something calling itself simply "Aad". Aad, in Dutch, is either an abbreviation for the name Adriaan or it can be a name in itself, although you don't hear it a lot these days. He was supposed to have been a former resident, in his 30s when he died. Couple questions later, one of the guys in the group asked him where "Aad" died, and the marker on the board spelled out that it was upstairs in one of the bedrooms. After that they ended the session and put the board away, back in it's box. 

About 5 minutes later, they heard noises like shuffling coming from the room above them, and three of my friend's friends went to check it out. They were there for roughly 2 minutes before the people downstairs heard screams coming from upstairs. Two of them, one of them being my friend, went upstairs to check it out. They found the three guys in the first group inside the room above the living room, scared to death and in pain. Turns out they each had three scratches on their backs, all three of said scratches right next to each other. The scratches were probably somewhere around half an inch wide and four inches in length from what my friend described. There was quite a lot of blood coming from the wounds and it didn't stop bleeding for several more minutes. Each of them was also covered in pretty big bruises on the chest and arms. 

My friend asked if they had been fighting with each other, or injured themselves by accident in some way, but they told him that they felt they were being watched by something they could not see from the moment they walked upstairs, and it had attacked them out of nowhere when they had entered the room they were in. As soon as the group found out, they left the house and took two of the three to the hospital. The third guy simply refused to go anywhere but home. 
When they came to the hospital, the doctor they were seeing thought they had been attacked by an animal of some kind due to the scratches, but apparently they told the doctor that they had no idea what caused the marks and bruises. I just wish they'd had taken pictures of it, because it would have been pretty fascinating. 

Again, I will not confirm whether I either believe or disbelieve this story, but knowing my friend, I could tell he was being sincere in his telling. Now, I will say that I find this story so interesting because while some of the explanations brought fourth in this thread by some people, such as sleep paralysis causing hallucinations while in that half-dream state that could be interpreted as ghostly visitations or whatever, for example, are entirely plausible. However, this was supposedly an actual physical "attack" that left similar marks in the form of scratches on all three "victims". Anyway, that's my little story. Make of it what you will.


----------



## ugh1979

Sam1911 said:


> because science can't answer it that's whats funny about it.


Science explained it long ago. It's called the ideomotor effect. It's funny that you try to ignore that.



> What you atheists believe is just a theory. The big bang "theory" is nothing more than a theory and not a fact.


Anyone who says "it's just a theory", when talking about a theory in this context clearly don't even know what a theory is. Don't worry though as it's a common error.

Here's what it is:
"A scientific theory is a well-substantiated explanation of some aspect of the natural world that is acquired through the scientific method and repeatedly tested and confirmed through observation and experimentation."

Are the theories of gravity, electromagnetism, and evolution by natural selection all "just" theories and not fact as well? I could list many more. They have all been extensively tested and verified to the point where we can consider them to be facts.

How do you think we establish what a fact is without repeatedly having it tested and confirmed through observation and experimentation?



> Most of the smartest scientists believed in some sort of higher power like jack parsons the guy who created jpl/what is now known as nasa, Albert einstein, etc


Einstein may have believed in some vague idea of a higher power, but he also said things like this:



> The word god is for me nothing more than the expression and product of human weaknesses, the Bible a collection of honourable, but still primitive legends which are nevertheless pretty childish. No interpretation no matter how subtle can (for me) change this. &#8230; For me the Jewish religion like all others is an incarnation of the most childish superstitions. - Einstein



I'm not saying certain concepts of higher powers and deities aren't compatible with being a scientist though, so what's your point? Much science has no contradiction with much of religion, and people are free to just disregard any parts of a religion they don't agree with. In general though, contemporary scientists have a much lower level of religiosity than the general public. What does that tell you?


----------



## Meissa

"They're made by Parker Brothers! Call me crazy, but I find it hard to believe that the company that invented Hungry Hungry Hippos has the power of darkness at their fingertips." --Flip Shultz


----------



## the collector

ils25r said:


> There's more to it than just being a toy. It can be a doorway to harassment/possession by bad spirits. Please stay away from it is my advice.
> 
> for more info, there is plenty of theological related videos on youtube explaining
> the bad things about these boards. easy to look up these days as we know everything filmed or audio recorded about anything is on youtube these days. also ufo's/aliens are explained as bad spirits pretending to be visitors from another star system. I know everyone else has to come to their own conclusions; i used to believe in the sci-fi/science rationalizations when I was younger, but these days I think i've come to eventually realize the scary truths about these things.


thanks, i will have to check out youtube.


----------



## peachypeach

I astral project almost better than anyone here, don't do it. And I do it naturally without trying. Don't do it, it's crazy.


----------



## ugh1979

peachypeach said:


> I astral project almost better than anyone here, don't do it. And I do it naturally without trying. Don't do it, it's crazy.


What do you deem an astral projection to be?


----------



## the collector

It doesn't work...I tried it online...it's crap..Or maybe someone has to become an ''expert'' in spiritism to make it work..to make contact.....

Anyway why was *PEACHYPEACH* banned? She was so niiice..


----------



## Kevin001

I really want to try that game, just to see what the hype is about.


----------



## ugh1979

the collector said:


> Anyway why was *PEACHYPEACH* banned? She was so niiice..


Probably for trolling.


----------



## stuart

I had a Ouija board when I was younger. Never believed in that stuff and nothing remotely supernatural ever happened. 

Great tool for clearing out a room of unwanted guests, though.


----------



## the collector

lol ^


----------

